# Mid-Muffler/Resonator Delete? (MkV Jetta)



## schroz (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm trying to improve the sound of my 2.5 MkV Jetta, but don't have 800 dollars to blow on a full exhaust system. I don't want it to be overly loud or ridiculous, just less dead/inaudible in the cabin. I've heard of removing parts of the stock exhaust with little cost, and mixed results. 

If you have deleted the mid-muffler, resonator, or both: 
-did you like the result? 
-how much did it cost? 
-was it loud/annoying/drony?


----------



## blue 2lt (Jan 19, 2012)

i would also like to know this


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

It will definitely be louder, deeper. Not so much of drone, long as you keep stock piping size of course. Many people on here did it this way and don't think it's annoying. Just look up vids on YouTube of like "mkv res/muff delete" or something and I'm sure you'll find something. For me, I did a full custom magnaflow catback, kept the 2.25" stock piping size (same as the kit) and same exact 5x8x14 muffler used in the kit, with same single outlet, dual 3" double walled tips. Muffler in same place as the kit also. The kit is $615 and I got this all done for $250 flat. Well worth it, loud, throaty, deep, mean sound. No ricey crap. Not really much droning at all, like it's not annoying or obnoxious at all. 

Now a CAI or short ram intake is the best complement to an exhaust and if you do a custom thing like mine or what you want, I'd recommend having a CAI or a short ram or will get some raspy riceness. 

Well that's my input


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

And yes I completely removed the whole stock exhaust from the cat.


----------

